# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 06/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đảo ngọc Phú Quốc luôn là mời gọi hấp dẫn cho khách du lịch khắp nơi, đến Phú Quốc để hòa mình vào dòng nước xanh trong vắt, tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh thưởng thức những món hải sản tươi ngon, mua sắm thỏa thích những đặc sản của vùng tại nơi sản xuất mắm, rượu sim hay cơ sở nuôi cấy trai…, giải trí với các hoạt động câu cá, lặn biển ngắm san hô, ghé thăm những điểm tham quan nổi tiếng như suối tranh, thắng cảnh Dinh Cầu… 

Hoặc một hành trình đi Đà Lạt – Nha Trang khởi hành từ Hà Nội, đến Đà Lạt tận hưởng thiên nhiên tươi đẹp trong khí trời mát mẻ dễ chịu, đến tham quan thung lung vàng tuyệt đẹp với thảm cỏ xanh rờn, mặt hồ mênh mông, rừng thông thơ mộng, ghé qua làng Cù Lần với những cảm giác vừa mới lạ vừa gần gũi bởi tiếng suối chảy, thông reo, chim hót, không gian khoáng đạt, trong lành bởi thung lũng đầy sắc hoa của miền sơn cước, tìm hiểu đời sống của người dân bản địa ở Xóm Cờ Ho, Xóm Đuốc…, đến Nha Trang tự do vui chơi tại thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land, khám phá đảo hòn Mun xinh đẹp, chụp hình tại tháp bà Ponagar, trải nghiệm dịch vụ tắm khoáng độc đáo…


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Đà Lạt Làng Cù Lần - Nha Trang
*

Thời gian: 05 ngày 04 đêmGiá tour: 7.818.182 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 13,18,20,27/6, 04,11,18,25,30/7, 01,08,13/8

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Phú Quốc Đảo Ngọc - Tour mùa hè*

Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêmGiá tour: 6.150.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 20/6

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY Du lịch Liên Bang

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tour Singapore - Bali 4 ngày*

Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêmGiá tour: 20.500.000 VND/kháchTrẻ em: 16.400.000 VNDPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 5,26/6, 10,24/7

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Vietrantour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Bảo Tàng Sáp-Sky 100-Disneyland-Công Viên Cửa Sổ Thế Giới*

Thời gian: 05 ngày 04 đêmGiá tour: 16.950.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 6/8

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Liên Bang Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

